# first pro Bike fitting



## Cacarlton (Feb 13, 2014)

I am planning to get my first pro bike fitting. The store, Wheel World in Woodland Hills, where I purchased my Specialized road bike offered me $129 for ~ 2hr session. I heard Nate Loyal, the renowned bike fitter, costs $200. Will there be much difference btwn them in result? Thanks!!!


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I've had multiple bike fittings over the years, $70 will buy you piece of mind IMO. Good luck!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

You should also ask the cost of any subsequent re-adjustments. 

As your body adapts to new position, not unusual to need 1 or 2 followup sessions over a period of 2-3 months, to fine-tune.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

$129 for 2 hrs seems fairly "budget". I've had a fitting from Nate and he's worth the $200. Make sure to get all of your questions answered. 

Other shops are charging $300+ for Retul, etc.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

Hollywood said:


> $129 for 2 hrs seems fairly "budget". I've had a fitting from Nate and he's worth the $200. Make sure to get all of your questions answered.
> 
> Other shops are charging $300+ for Retul, etc.


yeah, id say $129 is pretty cheap. the shop i bought my bike from charged me $180 for a static fit. i ended up going with Coach Rick and a Retul fit for $250 (regularly $300, but $250 with our bike club discount). what a difference between a static and retul fit. night and day. 

SoCalCycling.com Find a Cycling Coach - SoCalCycling.com - Southern California, Cycling, Amgen Tour of California, News, Bicycle Racing, Fun Rides, Event Calendars.

oh....and do it now before you injure yourself and/or further develop inefficient pedaling/riding movements.


----------

